# Black/Purple Wing Fung Bottle



## purple puzzle (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm looking for information on this bottle that I found while cleaning out my basement.  It looks black, but when held up in the sunlight, it is a beautiful deep purple.  The bottle has a raised inscription on the side that reads: Federal Law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle.  The bottom is inscribed as well:  Wing  Fung  Hong   Hong Kong  There is chinese writing in the middle.  If any one can help, I'd appreciate it.  I also have a picture of the bottom if that helps, but I can only post 1 photo per message.  Thanks!!


----------



## diginit (Jun 1, 2004)

Howdy purple, "Federal Law Prohibits" was embossed on bottles from 1933 to 1967. I'm suprized to see it on that type bottle. I am assuming it was made for import to North America from China. Do you think it might be a reproduction? That's just the first thing I think of when I hear "China" even though the Chinese made porcelain 1000 yrs. before europe and England. Can anyone add anything to this guesstimate?By the way,you can post another pic as a reply to this post.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 1, 2004)

It's a "tiger whiskey" bottle made between 1933 and 1964.  Check out this eBay auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3546&item=3679967578&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## woody (Jun 1, 2004)

The one listed on eBay is pottery, whereas the one listed above is of amethyst glass.
 It looks to be the same company, though.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 2, 2004)

I've seen lot's of tiger whiskey bottles but never a glass one before,   there are heaps of stone one's here from the 1850's-60's bought here by the Chinese Gold miners.


----------



## purple puzzle (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi, Diginit!  Thanks for the info.  I'm enclosing the picture of the bottom, but it is difficult to see the writing.  My bottle does not say "China" like the tiger whiskey bottle example. It says "Hong Kong".  If you are aware of any other links or sources  that may help me find info on the bottle, I would appreciate it!


----------



## wingsofjoy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Purple Puzzle, I think I can help shed a little light on the bottle. I grew up in Thailand, and have one of those bottles myself, and others in my family have some. They came with a drink in them for pregnant women, to use when they start labor so they'll have an easier labor. It's a very common item for pregnant women in Thailand, both Chinese and Thail. My mother feels like it was some sort of fermented drink to maybe help take the edge off the pain.

 We got ours during our years in Thailand between 1960 and 1980.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey wings,

 Thanks for that, and welcome to this place. Old Purple Puzzle has not been here since 2004.

 The "Federal Law forbids..." language would indicate that it was indeed spirits, whether wine or whiskey. I putting my money on Ng Ka Pay.


----------



## wingsofjoy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Surfaceone, and I'm glad to find out more about my bottle.


----------



## Emeric (Mar 11, 2013)

For information, I have a full Wing Fung Hong bottle here :
 http://cgi.ebay.fr/Wing-Fung-Hong-Chinese-bottle-Alcool-chinois-debut-XXe-/140910679929?pt=FR_JG_Art_Objets_XXeme&hash=item20ceee5779


----------



## Mr Dan (Mar 19, 2016)

*Hi every one*

i am a new one and this is  the first time for me to enter this website. Thanks all for sharing information about bottles. I have two bottles, one is black color wing fung Hong Hong Kong and one is the same color, size little heavier and with the picture of a running 'dog or deer' in the bottom. Can any one help me some information about them...I am so sorry for not know how to post their pictures too.


----------



## Mr Dan (Mar 19, 2016)

*I have two black wing fung bottles To compare*


[/quote]


----------



## Mr Dan (Mar 19, 2016)

Do anyone know information about the bottle with the picture of a running dog at the bottom?


----------

